# Help choosing from 4 new lathe options...



## Paladin (Jun 9, 2010)

I just started this hobby, and really enjoy it. I traded some stuff I did not need to a guy for a lathe he did not need. It appears to be the same as the Rockler Excelsior...although it does not say that.

I am really only interested in turning pens and other real small stuff, not looking to do bigger stuff later. This would be a pen dedicated machine. I have been looking at 4 lathes, and would appreciate input on a particular topic... 

The four lathes are:
Delta 46-460
General International 25-114m
Jest 1014VSI
Turncrafter Commander 12"

I don't like changing the belts to change the speed. My current lathe is a 5 speed (760, 1100, 1600, 2200 and 3200) and I usually turn pens at 2200 and sand and finish at 1100. 

Here are the speed ranges on the four I am looking at:
Delta *250-700 600-1800 1350-4000*
General International *250-1700 640-2750 800-3600*
Jet 1014VSI *500-1200 1100-2600 1700-3900*
Turncrafter Commander 12" *150-1900 300-4100*

Of course, the Turncrafter Commander 12" is not even available...

My question is: for pen turning and finishing, which one would have the most usable speed range to minimize changing belts? Also, what speeds do you use for turning and finishing?

Thanks in advance.

Marc Ward
Brookfield, WI


----------



## snowman56 (Jun 9, 2010)

delta


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

The widest usable speed range without changing belt position is obviously the Turncrafter . The problem is that it's not available still and it's unproven quality . The Delta has the smallest speed range and a top speed on the center pulley of 1800 is just too low . I don't know enough about the General but as far as speed range , it seems better then the Delta and the Jet . The Jet has good usable speed range and of all the choices has the best track record as far as quality . I have a Jet 1014vsi and can recommend it without any reservations .
I turn and finish everything at full speed (center range) but drill at the lowest speed (center range) which is 1100 on the jet which I find a little too high for some materials but works well for most others .


----------



## Russell Eaton (Jun 9, 2010)

I have the Jet 1014vs and LOVE IT.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 9, 2010)

Why not this one?

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Wood-Lathe-With-Digital-Readout/G0462

I've had mine for 2 years and no real problems. Plenty of size, height, power, and te speed range is fully accessible since its a variable pulley drive. Price is nar that of the others you listed I think.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jun 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum from down the road a bit.

Butch summed it up pretty well.  Some of the lathes are easier to change belts than others.  I have a Delta that I can change the belt in a number of seconds, and on my VS Grizzly it takes a bit longer to change the belt between speed ranges.  Before giving up on any of them because you have to change belts between speed ranges for turning or finishing, take a look at how easy it is to change the belt.  There are some Rikon owners on here who say that belt changes are almost painless.


----------



## Paladin (Jun 9, 2010)

*Griz*



Russianwolf said:


> Why not this one?
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/Wood-Lathe-With-Digital-Readout/G0462
> 
> I've had mine for 2 years and no real problems. Plenty of size, height, power, and te speed range is fully accessible since its a variable pulley drive. Price is nar that of the others you listed I think.


 
Mike, I just checked it out...it does look good. The variable speed is not infinite, there are 10 steps from 600 - 2400 RPM...is that high enough and low enough. Since the lathe is so big, with outboard turning capability, the range is even more important. 

I have the room, and the budget, and I am going to Springfield, MO this month, could pick one up.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 9, 2010)

I think you are overlooking a good lathe, check out the Rikon variable speed midi. So far it looks good.


----------



## Chasper (Jun 9, 2010)

I use a Jet 1014 without the variable speed, and I do not want variable speed.  For pens I turn everything at the highest speed, apply finish at the highest speed, buff and sand at 1200, drill at 500.

I've used this lathe 5-6 years and given it very hard use for the last three years, not the slightest problem so far.  Changing belts is few seconds of work and not much more difficult than changing the dial.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 9, 2010)

That is a "no brainer". If you have the funds, the Delta is the hands down winner. 3/4 hp motor, digital readout VSI, some of the best customer service available. The Jet 1014 VSI is the second choice, beacuse it is 1/2 HP and almost the same money.... The other two are "also rans".

The Grizzly lathes still have casting issues (so you either get a good one or not), the GI (3500 rpms) has a really hard time with Tru-stone, etc and Penn State can't seem to "really" deliver the new Commander (they have been advertising for nearly a year and can't produce one.... That usually means manufacturing issues).

I agree with Neil. The Ricon is definitely worth a look, I own the JET and for years it has never had a single issue, but after playing with the Delta, if I were in the market for another wood lathe, it would be the delta. The Delta also runs slow enough that you really could hand chase threads, if you wanted to.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 9, 2010)

Paladin said:


> Mike, I just checked it out...it does look good. The variable speed is not infinite, there are 10 steps from 600 - 2400 RPM...is that high enough and low enough. Since the lathe is so big, with outboard turning capability, the range is even more important.
> 
> I have the room, and the budget, and I am going to Springfield, MO this month, could pick one up.
> 
> Thanks for the tip.



The drive is a variable pully, it does have 10 locks, but I've run it between locks when I needed to. The lowest speed isn't too low, so big out of balance bowl blanks may not work. I've done mainly spindlework and a couple small bowl attempts with no problem other than my chuck not holding well enough and throwing the bowl across the shop. The max speed is plenty fast for everything I've thrown at it. The RPM guage on mine now reads 3000+ when at max, I don't know that it accurate, but I'm not concerned about it. I learned that you turn at the fastest speed that doesn't have the lathe walking around on you, so who cares what the speed guage says.

Grizzly's customer service is top notch. They even offered to replace a worn handwheel out of warranty for me. It's a great machine for the money in my opinion.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jun 9, 2010)

DELTA!!! No question. It's solid, well put together, great customer service and runs so smooth! 
My dad has the Rikon which is also a great lathe for the price. It has gotten a bit loose after a couple years of use, but still a great lathe.


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 9, 2010)

I have the Delta and love it.  I do often change the belts between the speed ranges, but it's a very easy and quick procedure which I have never minded doing.  One correction from above that I saw, the Delta does not have a digital readout.  I can't speak about the other lathes as I have never used any of them.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 9, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> I have the Delta and love it. I do often change the belts between the speed ranges, but it's a very easy and quick procedure which I have never minded doing. One correction from above that I saw, the Delta does not have a digital readout. I can't speak about the other lathes as I have never used any of them.


 
Oops,  after speaking with my neighbor (the owner of the Delta)the digital rpm guage was an add on. It was $25 and is similar to this one.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...fdf056c&itemid=250543105032&ff4=263602_263622


----------



## moke (Jun 9, 2010)

Marc,
I got a Delta for X-mas last year, I can not say enough good about it.  The little woman actually got me the Jet, which I am sure I would have never had an issue with, but I did a lot of research on the two lathes and decided I wanted to turn some bowls and maybe a spindle or two, so I bought the Delta for it's increased power and size.  

My shop is a three car garage and I have all my tools on rollers.  Last week I finally recieved some back ordered double lock casters that screw into the bottom of the stand, and the extension for the bed and the stand extension.  It is awesome!  I would call it an "A" tool.  I thought the belt changing was going to be a pain, but it is really not at all.

I am still a rookie turner compared to most of these guys, but I think this lathe will last me a long time and do as much or more than I want.  I would recommend it highly.
Mike   aka: Moke


----------



## Rangertrek (Jun 9, 2010)

*Delta*

I have the Delta and did a review on it for the library.
To answer your question.  I turn pens on the middle speed range so I don't change belt positions  for pens.  I use the lower range for bowls and larger stock.  So far, I have not used the upper range very much.

Changing the belt position takes about 15 seconds, so its not a big deal.


----------



## pensbydesign (Jun 10, 2010)

my vote is for the delta i was impressed by how true it ran and the heft, i don't change the belt for pens i run on the same pulley with it at top speed then turn it down with the knob to bu a ca finish on. had it know for for about 6 months


----------



## Bree (Jun 10, 2010)

The Delta 46-460 is the best lathe in the mini-midi class. It has the best materials, fit/finish, accuracy, features, and ease of use. I have one. I shopped heavily before buying it. I tried others. Delta won hands down.

The belt system is outstanding. The variable speed drive runs up true and evenly in forward or reverse. The belts are top quality. The belt changing system is so simple and fast that nothing I have seen even comes close.

Delta is my vote all day long.
:wink::wink::wink:

Edit: And when you see how the headstock and tailstock line up dead on right out of the box, then you will know that you are dealing with TOP quality.


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 10, 2010)

delta or Jet either one is a great lathe


----------



## Chuck Key (Jun 10, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> Oops, after speaking with my neighbor &item=250543105032&rvr_id=&crlp=1_263602_263622&UA=WXI8&GUID=1d67c6cc1290a0aad3c7fc97ffdf056c&itemid=250543105032&ff4=263602_263622


 
Check with him on the HP too.  If it is a 46-460 it is 1 HP not 3/4.

Chuckie


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 10, 2010)

*JET 1014*

I asked a similar question about a week or so ago and the biggest number of recommendations were for the JET 1014.  With or without VS.


----------



## Parson (Jun 10, 2010)

I sure am glad I paid more for seemingly less (smaller motor) and did not buy the Turncrafter Commander... my JET 1014VS is far quieter and the headstock and tailstock line up perfectly compared to my buddies' PSI branded lathe. 

It's hard to speak intelligently about lathes unless you've used a number of them over time to get a feel for how they wear and act when they have 200+ pens made on them.


----------



## soligen (Jun 10, 2010)

I dont know much about lathes, but I was in woodcraft today and checked out what they had.  They had the Jet, Rikon, and the General.  I tested the tolerances using my "well calibrated wiggle test"   I loosened the ram and wiggled it for play, then loosened the tail stock from the rails and wiggled it.

Caveat:  These were floor models, and the sample size was 1, so not statistically valid, but here is what I noticed.

The Rikon was slightly better than the jet.  The jet had a tad less play against the rails, but more in the ram.  The rikon had almost no play in the ram, but detectable.

The general was well ahead of the other too.  No detectable play in the ram, and quite noticably less against the rails.

Take this FWIW. Too bad they didn't have the Delta


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 11, 2010)

*PSI Commander*

The PSI website today is showing the Turncrafter 10 multispeed lathe as in stock and ready to ship for $224.95.  That is $75 off their base price of 299.95.  It claims to be designed for easy belt access.  That's a good price if it's what they claim it to be.  It has a .6 hp motor which will give it a little more soup than a half hp.


----------



## ToddMR (Jun 11, 2010)

Smitty37 said:


> The PSI website today is showing the Turncrafter 10 multispeed lathe as in stock and ready to ship for $224.95.  That is $75 off their base price of 299.95.  It claims to be designed for easy belt access.  That's a good price if it's what they claim it to be.  It has a .6 hp motor which will give it a little more soup than a half hp.




If it is anything like the Carbatech I got and returned I wouldn't waste the energy.  The distance between the spindle and bed was too narrow and the handles were all plastic.  Not to mention the thing was so light it had to be bolted down.  In the end its about preference, but I love my Jet 1014.  MIght not be VS, but belt changing is good.  I would buy a lathe locally so, if you do decide to return it because you are not happy, you do not go through the hassle and expense of return shipment like I did.


----------



## Paladin (Jun 22, 2010)

*I decided, and pulled the trigger....*

New Delta 46-460 is in the shop. Got it for $600 -10% for the pre-sale pricing...apparently Woodcraft is about to do a 10% Delta sale, and I got the price a little early.

Made a few pens and it is a real nice machine Very happy.

Marc Ward
Brookfield, WI


----------

